# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  SERVICE MANNUAL

## kouzos

Καλημέρα, έχω ένα πολύμετρο SOAR 3250. Μήπως κάποιος έχει το ηλεκτρονικό του σχέδιο?  Γιατί έχει καταστραφεί το VR2 του δικού μου και δεν γνωρίζω τα στοιχεία του.


Ευχαριστώ

Καλησπέρα.
Απαγορεύεται η χρήση κεφαλαίων χαρακτήρων. Παρακαλώ διάβασε τους κανόνες του forum εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=rules Το μήνυμα σου έχει επεξεργαστεί.

----------


## JOUN

Εχω το Soar 4040 το οποιο ειναι παραπλησιο.Το ανοιξα και στο RV2 μετραω στα ακρα του 114.5 ΚΩ.Δεν νομιζω να εχει αλλαξει πολυ η τιμη του απο καποιο εξαρτημα παραλληλα,ψαξε για την κοντινοτερη τυποποιημενη τιμη.Το τριμερ ειναι περιπου στη μεση ρυθμισμενο οποτε λογικα δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## kouzos

ευχαριστω Γιωργο  θα  το ψαξω και θα ενημερωσω !!!!

----------


## mystaki g

204 (200ΚΩ)

----------


## kouzos

ευχαριστω και εσενα Γιωργο  θα  το ψαξω και θα ενημερωσω !!!!

----------


## kouzos

σας ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση αν καποιος εχει και το σχεδιο ας το αναρτησει

----------


## JOUN

> 204 (200ΚΩ)


 Σωστος!Εμενα ειχε επανω στην τιμη την μπογια εκεινη που βαζουν για να μην κουνηθει ο δρομεας και νομιζα οτι εγραφε κατι ασχετο.

----------

